
Snips NLU, the Open Source Library Behind Snips Embedded Voice Platform - based2
https://medium.com/snips-ai/an-introduction-to-snips-nlu-the-open-source-library-behind-snips-embedded-voice-platform-b12b1a60a41a
======
based2
[https://github.com/snipsco/awesome-snips](https://github.com/snipsco/awesome-
snips)

[http://linuxfr.org/news/snips-ouvre-sa-technologie-
nlu](http://linuxfr.org/news/snips-ouvre-sa-technologie-nlu)

